# Backlit world map coffee table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now this is neat. But I think he made a huge mistake by making a coffee table, instead of a wall hanging, like he mentioned. A coffee table is going to get covered with magazines and whatever, making it hard to see the map. On the wall it would be in clear view. I am almost tempted to make a wall hanging version, I like the concept that much, but likely will not. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/Ba...Table/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Zippity (Jun 4, 2018)

Cool.

He even placed New Zealand on the map


----------



## AudioHTIT (Jul 26, 2017)

Pretty cool, I’d have probably gone for the wall map too, also interesting that IKEA tables are hollow and filled with cardboard.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool !


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

Pretty cool!
I have a question - though - I see a lot of people talking about spray adhesives - I'm just starting out and am now into my first project.

What sort of spray adhesive do people use? mostly? 
and .. when done - how do you get it off without messing up the wood and the project?

Thanks ..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

GusGustin said:


> Pretty cool!
> I have a question - though - I see a lot of people talking about spray adhesives - I'm just starting out and am now into my first project.
> 
> What sort of spray adhesive do people use? mostly?
> ...


I don't use any removable spray adhesive for wood projects. For temporary adhesiion I generally wind up using double sided carpet tape. It's fairly easy to remove. 

Some prefer spray on vs brush-on Contact cement when applying a laminate. This glue is allowed to dry on both surfaces, then when you put them together, they cannot be separated. You use dowels between the two surfaces as you put the two layers in alignment, then remove the center dowel to let them connect. You then use a roller to press them together, working from the center, out to avoid air pockets. You remove another dowel, then roll that section down. You do this from the center out. You leave the laminate larger than the under-layer, then use a trim bit to remove the excess. Very nervewracking the first time you do it. The glue has to dry as flat as possible and you use considerable pressure on the roller. If you have an air pocket, you drill through the backing, not the laminate, to let the air out. Fussy, fussy!

I used to use a 3M removable spray adhesive for an occasional paper project. Had to use it outside because you must turn the can upside down and let it blow out any residue, or the can would not spray again.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> I don't use any removable spray adhesive for wood projects. For temporary adhesiion I generally wind up using double sided carpet tape. It's fairly easy to remove.


And I don't use glue, OR double stick tape. I drill nail pilot holes in my masters, and nail them down. No problem with nail holes, because they will be in the middle of whatever I am making, and won't be seen. However, on the few rare occasions when the nail holes will be visible, I drill the pilot holes in a decorative pattern, so they look like part of the design. Some people use rubber cement.


----------

